# Alternativen zu Marathon und Abbot (GUI Test)



## Guvnor (17. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen, ob hier jemand ein paar gute GUI-Test-Tools kennt? Die oben genannten stehen mir zur Verfügung, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es nicht vielleicht bessere Alternativen dazu gibt.

Wichtige Kriterien wären:

- sollten mit Zufallswerten arbeiten können (z.B. bei Eingabefeldern)
- sollten zwischendrin pausieren können (z.B. wenn ein paar Sekunden auf Hardware-Ereignisse etc gewartet werden muß)
- Test-Abläufe sollten hinterher bearbeitet werden können (wie z.B. die Makros in Word)
- ideal wäre, wenn ein Skript über Kommandozeile gestartet werden könnte
- und zu guter Letzt wäre es nützlich, wenn es unter Linux läuft (ist aber nicht ganz so wichtig)

Vielen Dank
Guvnor


----------



## Guvnor (17. Jul 2006)

Also unter Windows MUSS es laufen können; unter Linux wäre es schön aber nicht zwingend notwendig - so war der letzte Satz gemeint


----------



## Guvnor (31. Jul 2006)

Hat hier wirklich keiner 'nen guten Tip?


----------



## Johanness (1. Aug 2006)

QARun vom Compuware - ist aber nicht ganz billig. 'Umsonst' war ja aber auch keine Deine Anforderungen.

Johannes


----------



## Guvnor (1. Aug 2006)

Ist tatsächlich auch eher zweitrangig - will heißen, wenn das Tool ordentlich abrockt und seinem Preis gerecht wird, dann kann man es ruhig als Alternative ansehen 

Dennoch sind natürlich die kostenlosen ebenfalls sehr interessant 

Werde mir QARun auf jeden Fall mal näher anschauen. Wenn noch jemand gute Alternativen weiß, ob kostenlos oder nicht, wäre ich um jeden Tip dankbar!


----------

